# *** GTS Performance - SALE! $100 off ALL MK1 TT Performance Software and Hardware ***



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello guys. Some of you already know about us or at least heard about us. We are GTS Performance (previously known as Gonzo Tuning) and we are the new Forum Sponsor for this forum. We wish to be a big part of the go-fast community and as such, we will be running a promotional sale to celebrate!









*
$100 off ANY MK1 TT Performance Software
**
$150 off our GTTx-02x Hybrid K04 Turbo Kit


*Just use the promotion code "*SPONSOR*" at checkout :thumbup:

If you have any questions, you can sound off in this thread or PM me or Jeff. Thanks :beer:​


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn just in time for spring.

I will take a stage 1 Next week!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Vstone2262 said:


> Damn just in time for spring.
> 
> I will take a stage 1 Next week!


:thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sooo damn tempting.... I really need to finish my suspension and move onto brakes first but...


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

is the coupon code not working?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

hermes350GT said:


> is the coupon code not working?


Try again. It should be working.

Add something to cart, then hit "View Cart", then add the Coupon Code :thumbup:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Try again. It should be working.
> 
> Add something to cart, then hit "View Cart", then add the Coupon Code :thumbup:


ok its working now


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

TTT :thumbup:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## gotmiked (Mar 2, 2013)

How long will the promotion last?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

We didn't really set an expiration date so as long as this thread is up, you can get in on the deal


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is Gonzo the company that gives you a discount if you switch from a competitor (Like APR)?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

**** GTS Performance - SALE! $100 off ALL MK1 TT Performance Software and Hard...*



Checkers10160 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is Gonzo the company that gives you a discount if you switch from a competitor (Like APR)?


Text me if you're interested in making the switch 


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> We didn't really set an expiration date so as long as this thread is up, you can get in on the deal


Is this still going on? Are there any dealers in the Philadelphia area that can flash the stage 1 software?


----------



## txdub420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there any issue with getting the sai/evap delete software options if you haven't removed the hardware yet. And what about anti-lag on a 3" catless downpipe w/ factory catback.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

.Spatula. said:


> Is this still going on? Are there any dealers in the Philadelphia area that can flash the stage 1 software?


Yes!

I'm actually 45 minutes away from South Philly. If you come this way I can flash you on the spot.



txdub420 said:


> Is there any issue with getting the sai/evap delete software options if you haven't removed the hardware yet. And what about anti-lag on a 3" catless downpipe w/ factory catback.


Nope no problem.

No 2 step on AMU/ATC. Only BEA and wideband AWP.


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you in DE? I'm down for a drive.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

.Spatula. said:


> Are you in DE? I'm down for a drive.


Yeap. Bear, DE


----------



## shodown1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Noticed that on stage 2 you loan out a remote flash tool. Any way to get that for stage 1?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

shodown1 said:


> Noticed that on stage 2 you loan out a remote flash tool. Any way to get that for stage 1?
> Thanks


Engine code?


----------



## shodown1 (Apr 8, 2014)

AMU


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

Is stage 2 too much for a stock TT? I would probably upgrade the diverter valve, but I doubt I would upgrade the intercooler or exhaust.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey. I'm sure you all are busy but I've been trying to get in touch with any of you about some questions I had. I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and wasn't sure if my emails were coming through or not so I sent a PM on here. Once I didn't hear back from that, I sent a text to 9082594860 a few days ago. I can resend the email if need be. Just trying to plan purchases of parts.

Thanks!

:beer:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I'll try again I guess. All I'm really trying to find out is does the hybrid kit you all offer include a high flow manifold or do I need to find one myself? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*ready to order but...*

Hey i was trying to order stage 2 for an awp tt but the coupon code isnt working and I also have other questions . I want the e85 option is it included by default ?, i don't see anywhere to add it also your site used to say 4bar fpr was required now is does not. 

So how do i make sure I get the e85 option ?
Do i need a a 4bar fpr ? 
How do I make the coupon code work ?
What 630c injectors do you recommend ?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Well, I'll try again I guess. All I'm really trying to find out is does the hybrid kit you all offer include a high flow manifold or do I need to find one myself? Thanks!


Oops just saw this. For K04 fitment, you need to source one yourself, or we can get you one, but they do cost extra.



[email protected] said:


> Hey i was trying to order stage 2 for an awp tt but the coupon code isnt working and I also have other questions . I want the e85 option is it included by default ?, i don't see anywhere to add it also your site used to say 4bar fpr was required now is does not.
> 
> So how do i make sure I get the e85 option ?
> Do i need a a 4bar fpr ?
> ...


I would suggest 550's @ 4bar honestly or our 610's. Also I would suggest a connecting rod upgrade.

You can use coupon code "BANGBANG"

I'll double check the cart option


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Oops just saw this. For K04 fitment, you need to source one yourself, or we can get you one, but they do cost extra.
> 
> 
> I would suggest 550's @ 4bar honestly or our 610's. Also I would suggest a connecting rod upgrade.
> ...


Ok how do order just your injectors and as far as rods go if I know my motor my wife will have to let me rebuild it.

So e85 option is included ?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Oops just saw this. For K04 fitment, you need to source one yourself, or we can get you one, but they do cost extra.
> 
> 
> I would suggest 550's @ 4bar honestly or our 610's. Also I would suggest a connecting rod upgrade.
> ...


It's all good Sir. I definitely understand. I'm still in Afghanistan for the time being but am trying to plan and that was one part that wasn't listed so I just wanted to verify before purchase. Also, since my stateside home is located nowhere near you all, I'm assuming that I would overnight my ECU to you for programming. What is the course of action if a program tweak needs to occur? Thanks for getting back to me. Look forward to getting back home and placing my order!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok how do order just your injectors and as far as rods go if I know my motor my wife will have to let me rebuild it.
> 
> So e85 option is included ?


No its extra. Get in touch with me if you need help.



hunTTsvegas said:


> It's all good Sir. I definitely understand. I'm still in Afghanistan for the time being but am trying to plan and that was one part that wasn't listed so I just wanted to verify before purchase. Also, since my stateside home is located nowhere near you all, I'm assuming that I would overnight my ECU to you for programming. What is the course of action if a program tweak needs to occur? Thanks for getting back to me. Look forward to getting back home and placing my order!


Overnight is fine. I can still honor the offer


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

**** GTS Performance - SALE! $100 off ALL MK1 TT Performance Software and Hard...*

Does this turbo kit fit the 180 model?


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Questions about some of the options for flashes...

IMMO Defeat - I assume this is what it sounds like, disable immo, so you can cut extra keys w/o a dealer, and install a remote starter without embedding an extra key in it? (That's what an installer told me they do with immobilizer cars.)

Launch Control - Does it work (for manual) like other systems I've seen? Floor the accelerator and let off the clutch? Does it only work for launch, or also for upshifting like some I've seen? (Stay on the accelerator while clutching/shifting?)

Is there an online manual that describes the software?

Do you support multiple programs and switching?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I was wondering if it had no lift shift as well.

I know his tunes do support program switching


----------



## crono35 (Apr 29, 2007)

Quick question... I do plan on going with the GTTx sometime in the future, but my current K04 is still in decent shape. If I were to get a stage 1 or 2 tune right now would I be able to upgrade to the GTTx in the future at a discount, or would it still be the same price?

Also, for the stage 2 tune, any idea what the numbers would look like on 91 with just a catback exhaust? 23PSI is quite up there... similar numbers to the PC16 kit I had on my previous A4.


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Coupon*

LABORDAY COUPON keeps adding a $100 instead of discounting:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Dez R32 said:


> LABORDAY COUPON keeps adding a $100 instead of discounting:screwy:


:laugh:

Fixed


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dez R32 said:


> LABORDAY COUPON keeps adding a $100 instead of discounting:screwy:











:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## krp33 (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you still honoring this offer? I am ready to purchase a tune, but none of the codes in this thread will work.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

This tune able to be adapted for SEM manifold and RS4 throttle body?


----------

